# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  بحث (إجراءات توقيع الجزاءات الإدارية العقابية ومقتضيات الدعوى العادلة)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

إجراءات توقيع الجزاءات الإدارية العقابية ومقتضيات الدعوى العادلة(مع التطبيق على جرائم سوق الأوراق المالية)



الأستاذ الدكتور

غنام محمد غنام

أستاذ القانون الجنائي کلية القانون - جامعة قطر
أستاذ القانون الجنائي وعميد كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة الأسبق

ملخص البحث:

يعالج هذا البحث موضوع الإجراءات التي تحکم توقيع العقاب من الجهات الإدارية بدلا من الجهات القضائية العقابية. 

فقد کان للإدارة من فترة طويلة أن توقع الجزاءات التأديبية على الموظفين، کما أنه کان لها أن تتصالح في بعض الجرائم کالجرائم الجمرکية والجرائم الضريبية وجرائم المرور، 

وبمقتضى هذا الصلح توقع الإدارة على المخالف غرامة جمرکية بدلا من السير في الإجراءات الجنائية.


للاطلاع على البحث انظر المرفق

----------

